# S&w 586-l



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Browsing the S&W site I found this model. Is there a non-custom version? What is the base model this is built off of?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, there are certainly non-Performace Center model 586's out there. It's an L-frame and came in blued or nickel-plated flavors. The 686 is the stainless steel version of the 586. I doubt S&W is currently producing the regular 586 now but they certainly are out there.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, so I guess what attracts me to this particular piece is the 3" barrel and the grips. If I could find a 3" 686 I could come close this this look with some aftermarket grips.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I am not mistaken the 686 SS only comes in a 21/2" and then a 4" up model. I don't think they make a 3" model. The blues been just about all fazed out except for special additions.


----------

